

Defcon 22 videos and slides - fla
https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2022/DEF%20CON%2022%20video%20and%20slides/

======
fla
A torrent is also available[1] The official page seems under heavy load ATM.

[1] [https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-
torrent.html](https://www.defcon.org/html/links/dc-torrent.html)

~~~
unabridged
I'm surprised to see that Defcon recommends the closed source uTorrent.

~~~
colechristensen
While not being open source, BitTorrent Inc. does promote the open
standardization of the protocol[1], and employs the creator of bittorrent,
Bram Cohen[2], as chief scientist.

μTorrent is, I think, the best suggestion for a client for people who need
client suggestions. (having tried a large number of very mediocre competitors,
free, open, or otherwise)

I usually stick to rtorrent on the commandline, but that's a shitty suggestion
for helping bring awareness to hacker issues.

1\. [http://bittorrent.org/](http://bittorrent.org/) 2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bram_Cohen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bram_Cohen)

~~~
akira2501
Personally, I think qbittorrent is a better general suggestion.

[http://www.qbittorrent.org/](http://www.qbittorrent.org/)

~~~
simlevesque
I've used both utorrent and qbittorrent and the only difference is the latter
does not have any ads bundled.

------
anonymuse
Highly recommend checking out "Hack All The Things - 20 Devices in 45 Minutes"
by CJ Heres & Amir Etemadieh & Mike Baker & Hans Nielsen.
[https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2022/DEF%20CON%2022%20vid...](https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2022/DEF%20CON%2022%20video%20and%20slides/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference%20Presentation%20By%20CJ%20Heres%20&%20Amir%20Etemadieh%20&%20Mike%20Baker%20&%20Hans%20Nielsen%20-%20Hack%20All%20The%20Things%20-%2020%20Devices%20in%2045%20Minutes%20-%20Video%20and%20Slides.m4v)

This is the GTVhacker group that hacked the GoogleTV.

"Weaponizing Your Pets" with Gene Bransfield is definitely also worth checking
out. "The War Kitteh and Denial of Service Dog."

[https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2022/DEF%20CON%2022%20vid...](https://media.defcon.org/DEF%20CON%2022/DEF%20CON%2022%20video%20and%20slides/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference%20Presentation%20By%20Gene%20Bransfield%20-%20Weaponizing%20Your%20Pets%20-%20The%20War%20Kitteh%20and%20the%20Denial%20of%20Service%20Dog%20-%20Video%20and%20Slides.m4v)

~~~
lelandbatey
Here are two mirrors for the first video "Hack All The Things - 20 Devices in
45 Minutes".

West coast mirror:
[http://comp.adrenl.in/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference%...](http://comp.adrenl.in/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference%20Presentation%20By%20CJ%20Heres%20&%20Amir%20Etemadieh%20&%20Mike%20Baker%20&%20Hans%20Nielsen%20-%20Hack%20All%20The%20Things%20-%2020%20Devices%20in%2045%20Minutes%20-%20Video%20and%20Slides.mp4)

East coast mirror:
[http://lelandbatey.com/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference...](http://lelandbatey.com/DEF%20CON%2022%20Hacking%20Conference%20Presentation%20By%20CJ%20Heres%20&%20Amir%20Etemadieh%20&%20Mike%20Baker%20&%20Hans%20Nielsen%20-%20Hack%20All%20The%20Things%20-%2020%20Devices%20in%2045%20Minutes%20-%20Video%20and%20Slides.m4v)

------
CrimsonVoid
I was having trouble streaming the talks from defcon.org so I decided to
mirror it here [http://104.236.115.7/](http://104.236.115.7/) I will probably
kill the server in about a week, when load to Defcon servers go down.

The default file indexer for Nginx truncates the file names which makes it
hard to find a video, but just appending the file name should play the correct
video.

~~~
CrimsonVoid
I added a page to show the full title of videos to make it easier to find
specific talks.

[http://104.236.115.7/videos.html](http://104.236.115.7/videos.html)

------
0x123456
The official page under heavy load, here's a temporary mirror located in
Switzerland.

[http://62.220.148.30/DEF%20CON%2022%20video%20and%20slides/](http://62.220.148.30/DEF%20CON%2022%20video%20and%20slides/)

------
0x006A
any recommendations?

~~~
fla
Mass Scanning the Internet is a must-watch.

Edit: it's available youtube :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOWexFaRylM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOWexFaRylM)

~~~
michaellosee
+1 to this. During the presentation they scan the entire internet for open VNC
ports that do not require authentication. There were many found (thousands?),
the most surprising being a mainframe that looked like it controlled a railway
interchange. I was the guy who gave them the iPhone backdoor port ;-)

~~~
fla
IPv4 space is officialy small now :)

